
Show HN: Battleweb, a game to play while you're working on or browsing the web - hornbaker
https://battleweb.net
======
hornbaker
This is a labor-of-love side project of mine, just seeing how far I could push
the boundaries of Firebase and Chrome extensions. Hope you like it. :)

